# air hose reel



## xxmiaja (Jan 28, 2016)

I bought a air hose reel from northern tool and when hooked up I have low air to my gun but if I unhook the reel and go straight from compressor with 50 foot hose to my gun the gun get all the air it needs took the swivel apart from reel and the hole in it is very small which bottle neck my compressor is it possible to find a reel that has a larger hole in the swivel to allow more air flow


----------

